# Mobile Website Bug



## Jiehfeng (Aug 16, 2019)

I've been experiencing this bug for a while now and it's been getting real annoying so I decided to make this thread.

Basically in the mobile website version of this site (I use the Chrome app if that matters), when writing a post and then selecting a section of text within your previous paragraphs is very buggy. Sometimes when I try to type text in-between a sentence above, it removes some of the text I've previously typed, and the text cursor switches to a different position.

I hope I explained it well enough. If someone can't recreate this, I'll record the bug on my phone.


----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 16, 2019)

Yep, I've posted about this too. Happens to me on any mobile browser, and I've had it occur once on desktop as well. In my experience, large text posts and moving the cursor via sliding the spacebar both increase the frequency with which this happens.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 16, 2019)

This has been posted a lot of different times before, unfortunately I don't think there's anything that can be done to fix it. 

It's a problem with the Rich Text editor that's used. It only seems to affect certain keyboards (as far as I recall, it was Swiftkey and Gboard that were the most popular that had this issue)...but sometimes it just doesn't happen, and some people don't have the issue with the same keyboard, so I dunno if it's site related or just some funky setting that some people have enabled or disabled that causes the issue.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 16, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This has been posted a lot of different times before, unfortunately I don't think there's anything that can be done to fix it.
> 
> It's a problem with the Rich Text editor that's used. It only seems to affect certain keyboards (as far as I recall, it was Swiftkey and Gboard that were the most popular that had this issue)...but sometimes it just doesn't happen, and some people don't have the issue with the same keyboard, so I dunno if it's site related or just some funky setting that some people have enabled or disabled that causes the issue.



Well I certainly didn't experience this anywhere else, do you know any other site with this text editor so I can check if it's this site or not that's the issue? Cause this happens with every post I make.


----------



## Harumyne (Aug 21, 2019)

Lots of sitewide bugs related to CSS media queries and flexbox rules, also absolute positioned elements are flying around places they shouldn't.

This is on the last stable chrome android version.

Very annoying.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 20, 2020)

AlanMcLean said:


> I don't know how to deal with it anymore. All those who offer to make a cool website design today turn out to be scammers because they charge a lot of money for the easiest and fastest way to make an online store recognizable on the Internet.


You seem a bit lost, friend.


----------

